# Wivenhoe Bass Sunday 16/7/06 CANCELLED DUE TO WEATHER



## YakAtak

As planned, John/fishinswing and I are heading down to Big W to have another go at the bass, on the water about 2pm, casual troll\paddle to the old river bank, then bag out on 50cm+ bass, paddle home.  
I've picked up some rapala lipless crankbaits from ebay that I'm very keen to try, and also some little bettle spins from some time last century that I reckon might be worth a bash with some of the little stick baits I have. If all else fails I will go back to the jackall and frighten the fish onto my line. Post if you would like to join us and I'll PM contact details. 
cheers,
Karl.


----------



## fishinswing

I will still be coming to the Big W on Sunday Karl. Approx 2pm, sounds good. They are predicting some rain on the weekend so we will have to watch that closely. Apart from that, all ready to go. Here's hoping for some of those 50 +cm bass to jump on our line. :wink:


----------



## Dodge

Karl

I'm a half chance of putting in an appearance if weather is OK.

I'll be on time 2pm or earlier if coming, if on the water the van has Dodge name tag behind windscreen to identify

Are you both launching from Logan Complex ramp you showed me the other weekend?


----------



## YakAtak

Yeah Richo, the ramp we went to, you can park right down by the water, just stay on the ramp within 5 meters or so of the water's edge as it's a bit soft down there. Otherwise there's plenty of parks up the top of the ramp. I'll wait at the ramp if you comfirm that you're coming on the day.


----------



## Dodge

Karl

Using the Southern Lakes chart, can you PM [or post] your target area roughly so I can take a look on the chart, the number of cms from the ramp is near enough if there are no names, then I can find you if required

Only weather will stop me, I'm a bit of a sook when it comes to getting wet as a shag :lol:


----------



## YakAtak

We'll be heading north east from the ramp along hills peninsula, on the map you will see an arrow pointing to a narrow point near the end of the peninsula, this is pretty much where our destination will be or within sight of that spot.


----------



## Dodge

YakAtak said:


> We'll be heading north east from the ramp along hills peninsula, on the map you will see an arrow pointing to a narrow point near the end of the peninsula, this is pretty much where our destination will be or within sight of that spot.


gotcha :wink:


----------



## Dodge

meoldchina said:


> Karl,
> 
> You've gotta change that Avatar ... it's driving me nuts !


Maybe thats why he left the big smoke to go into the Esk area, another conquest by those healthy oudoors girls


----------



## YakAtak

:lol: OK Ross, just for you m8. :wink:


----------



## Dodge

YakAtak said:


> :lol: OK Ross, just for you m8. :wink:


Now you are just showing off mate :lol: , didn't use the big bass because it was hanging out of the avatar at either end I suppose


----------



## YakAtak

Nah, just didn't get a decent pic of it, give a girl a camera... :roll:


----------



## YakAtak

bloody hell, make up ya mind! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dodge

YakAtak said:


> bloody hell, make up ya mind! :roll: :lol:


Maybe another poll Karl :lol: :lol: Bosoms or Bass :wink:


----------



## YakAtak

:mrgreen:


----------



## Dodge

Karl

Weather very miserable at present, and BoM observations show Gatton as wetter than GC at moment, so will SMS tomorrow morning for weather report.

If postponed, are you interested Sat 22 arvo at W


----------



## YakAtak

Packing up to head north for holidays next weekend m8, so it will have to wait till I get back, John may be keen though. I could probly use a few days in brisbane getting things organised anyway. Rather stay here and make my time productive than go up and get a wet bum.


----------



## fishinswing

G'day Karl/Richo,

Thanks for the update re cancelled trip. At this stage Richo I am not exactly sure what I will be doing next weekend. If things change and I can get an afternoon, I will send a PM to see if you are interested. I was so looking forward to hitting the Big W tomorrow and find some more spots which I wanted to try out. The rain is certainly much needed up here though.


----------



## Dodge

fishinswing said:


> At this stage Richo I am not exactly sure what I will be doing next weekend. If things change and I can get an afternoon, I will send a PM to see if you are interested.


John certainly interested in going any arvo except Monday 17 as long as a couple of days notice are given.

If on the weekend prefer the Saturday but am flexible to change.

Just post a date in Trips and I'll respond mate.

Karl enjoy the trip north and I'll show you the pics of my 51 cms big W bass when you get back :lol:


----------



## YakAtak

I'll be able to access the internet a few times on the way, so I'll see your posts of HUGE bass Richo. 8)


----------

